# The Dog Nut - The Simpsons Co-creator's Rescue



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

"The Simpsons" co-creator Sam Simon spends a fortune of his own money helping stray dogs to a better life. He talks to 60 Minutes about his dog shelter and the show that makes it possible.


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh wow that is amazing. That is really great of him. I feel horrible that I can't see the video now . But I will as soon as I wake up tomorrow morning . 
Ugh testing...

Anyways,... I love The Simpsons so I think its really great someone is doing that. ! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ennui (Apr 26, 2007)

What a wonderful man! I really enjoyed the video and had no idea this existed. The free spaying and neutering bus is such a gift to the area.

I believe Doris Day (old movie actress for you young'uns) has built a home for dogs, too. It certainly doesn't rival Sam Simon's but it's so nice of them to do.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

I love the Simpsons, in fact I am watching it right now (its become a routine now, watch tv and be on the forum at the same time  ). That is awesome, if only more famous people did that.


----------



## Lightwingcreations (May 7, 2007)

Wow, what a sap I am, I started crying while watching. It makes me so happy to see wealthy/rich people pay it forward in some way. My ultimate dream is that I win the lotterly (big jackpot) and use all that money to help the wellfare of animals as well as people around the world. Like I said, what a sap I am.


----------



## SunSiberians (May 7, 2007)

WOW. He's amazing. Thank you Mr. Sam Simon! 
Hopefully one day, with my little fortune (I hope to make, lol) I'll be able to do the same for our dog friends.


----------



## jatt559 (Jul 7, 2007)

Aye caramba! Love it haha. Awesome lucky dogs =]

Hes a good guy!


----------



## gizmobaby (Apr 30, 2007)

aw! now this makes me want to watch the simpsons the movie even more!  i had to watch that video twice...breathtaking.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

What a fabulous guy! I am so happy to see someone with wealth doing something for those who are in need. Isn't that what it is all about? God must be smiling at Sam Simon. I know I am. Thanks for sharing that Curbside.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I saw the 60 minutes episode a week or two ago. I'm sure it was a repeat.

He has a staff of trainers that go to the Southern California shelters and look for dogs that might be good helper dogs. Then they adopt them, train them and make them available to special needs people. So, both the dogs and the people get a new chance at a better life.

They talked to one of the trainers who said that the heartbreaking part of the process is the dogs they have to leave at the shelters. They can't take them all.

The foundation doesn't accept private donations. Every penny is funded by Simon himself. He hasn't been involved in The Simpsons for ten years, but he gets a cut of every episode aired, every product sold and - no doubt - the current feature-length film.


----------

